# [SOLVED] Few questions (intel turbo boos/webcam)

## abduct

Hi all, I am working on an install for my laptop which is up and running, but I have a few questions which I have found half answers for and I need the other half.

My first question is how do I enable turbo boost for my i5-3317U processor (http://ark.intel.com/products/65707/Intel-Core-i5-3317U-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-2_60-GHz). I am running i7z and it is reporting turbo being enabled, although when I max out the CPU (emerging a package), the multiplier doesn't obtain anything higher than x16 even though it claims turbo is x24 and x26. It also claims that x17 is the standard non turbo speed, although I've only been able to reach x16, is this because I am not pushing my machine hard enough to test it? I've read that trusting /proc/cpuinfo is bad because it only shows specific standard cpu intervals, but I would of imagined i7z showing the proper multipliers.

Here's an image of i7z while idling:

http://i.imgur.com/Hv4Erj6.png

Here is an image while compiling an application (irssi):

http://i.imgur.com/k7cvZtg.png

My make.conf is using MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s" so I assume my CPU should be under more than enough load.

My last question is how do I enable the laptops webcam in the kernel. I thought I have enabled everything although when using mplayer to take a single frame (mplayer -vo png -frames 1 tv://) I get the error

```

MPlayer SVN-r36370 (Gentoo)-4.8.3 (C) 2000-2013 MPlayer Team

MMX2 supported but disabled

Playing tv://.

No stream found to handle url tv://

Exiting... (End of file)

```

This is how I used to take screenshots from my webcam on my another non gentoo install, so I am assuming I miscompiled my kernel or mplayer. How I chose what drivers to compile into my kernel is by running lspci -n and using the (http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/) online utility to track down the driver names I needed. Here is the output of lspci -n and lspci

```
**** ~ # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:0154 (rev 09)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:0166 (rev 09)

00:14.0 0c03: 8086:1e31 (rev 04)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:1e3a (rev 04)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:1e2d (rev 04)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1e20 (rev 04)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:1e10 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:1e12 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:1e26 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:1e57 (rev 04)

00:1f.2 0104: 8086:282a (rev 04)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:1e22 (rev 04)

01:00.0 ff00: 10ec:5289 (rev 01)

01:00.2 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 0a)

02:00.0 0280: 8086:0887 (rev c4)

**** ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

01:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0a)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)
```

I don't see the reference to the webcam in the list so I assume it must not be a driver issue

Misc system information:

```

**** ~ # uname -a

Linux **** 3.2.65-hardened-r2-***** #1 SMP Sat Mar 14 14:18:24 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3317U CPU @ 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

**** ~ # USE="-bindist" emerge -pv mplayer

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies           ... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20130729  USE="X alsa cdio directfb dvd dvdnav enca encode faac fbcon ftp gif iconv ipv6 jpeg libass network osdmenu png shm theora truetype unicode vorbis xscreensaver xv -a52 -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -bidi -bindist -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -debug -dga -doc -dts -dv -dvb -faad -ggi -gsm -jack -joystick -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -live -lzo -mad* -md5sum -mng -mp3* -nas -nut -openal -opengl -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -rar -rtc -rtmp -samba -sdl (-selinux) -speex -tga -toolame -tremor -twolame -v4l -vdpau (-vidix) -x264* -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc -zoran" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow -3dnowext -mmxext -ssse3" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

Thanks for any information you guys can provide.Last edited by abduct on Sat Mar 21, 2015 12:15 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi,

for stressing your cpu, you could use cpuburn[1] or an other tool. The problem with compiling packages for stressing the cpu is, that not every package can be compiled in parallel, so your results are not allways what you expect.

as for your webcam: most of the webcams are internally connected via usb, so you wont see it via lspci. emerge usbutils and use lsusb.

[1]https://patrickmn.com/projects/cpuburn/

----------

## abduct

Thanks for the reply mvaterlaus. 

I have attempted to stress my processor another way via running `nice -n 20 dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null bs=1024` four times and I've pushed my processor for a few minutes and I saw in i7z that the c0% was 100 for both cores yet the multiplier would not jump to the turboed speeds like so: http://i.imgur.com/eUBzzCW.png . When using cpuburn `burnP6` four times, I get the same results from i7z.

These are my available scaling frequencies:

```
 

~ # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies

1701000 1700000 1600000 1500000 1400000 1300000 1200000 1100000 1000000 900000 800000 782000

1701000 1700000 1600000 1500000 1400000 1300000 1200000 1100000 1000000 900000 800000 782000

1701000 1700000 1600000 1500000 1400000 1300000 1200000 1100000 1000000 900000 800000 782000

1701000 1700000 1600000 1500000 1400000 1300000 1200000 1100000 1000000 900000 800000 782000

```

From my knowledge 1701000 is the turbo frequency although I never see i7z move past 1600mhz (16x multiplier) even though 1700mhz should be the default max frequency before turbo is activated. I've read somewhere (forgot where I placed the link) about intel P vs some other driver for the kernel, in which when the user changed it over and disabled the intel version turbo began for function on their i7. I am not sure how to check which driver is currently loaded or if this is actually a similar problem.

What I find interesting is that when I am booted into a live USB and ran `cat /proc/cpuinfo` and it was saying the cpu was clocked at 1701mhz rather than 1600mhz. 

Edit:: I found some threads and what they were referencing. They were referencing the ACPI scaling settings and suggesting the "performance governor" and using the ACPI P-States driver instead of the intel drivers. I am using the ACPI P-States driver although my default CPUFreq governor is set to "userspace" which claims applications need to set higher frequencies themself. Performance is having the highest clocked frequency 24/7 it seems, so that is no good for a laptop. There is a "ondemand" option which sounds like what I want but I am not sure if this is what I need to fix the problem. Anyone have input on this?

As for my webcam problem I installed usbutils as suggested and ran lsusb although I don't see anything resembling a webcam.

```

 ~ # lsusb -t

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/2p, 480M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/8p, 480M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/2p, 480M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/6p, 480M

        |__ Port 1: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Video, Driver=, 480M

        |__ Port 1: Dev 3, If 1, Class=Video, Driver=, 480M

        |__ Port 2: Dev 4, If 0, Class=Wireless, Driver=, 12M

        |__ Port 2: Dev 4, If 1, Class=Wireless, Driver=, 12M

 ~ # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05dc:a762 Lexar Media, Inc.

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 8087:07da Intel Corp.

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 064e:c336 Suyin Corp.

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Is there a subsection of the menuconfig that would list webcam drivers, or a keyword I can search to see if compiling them in will fix it? Or is this just a software issue with mplayer and there is a proper package I can emerge to take video/single frame shots from the webcam.

Edit: I think I may have found the options to enable webcam support in the kernel options (CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV, and then the V4L usb/UVC devices). Once I get some feedback on the turbo issue, I will recompile and test everything out.

Thanks everyone.

----------

## abduct

I have fixed my turbo issue.

In the kernel you have to set the "default CPUFreq governor" to "ondemand" so that the system adjusts the processor for you rather than doing it manually. The option was found under "Power management and ACPI options -> CPU Frequency Scaling". Now the processor down clocks to 700mhz at idle, and revs up to 2300mhz when under high load.

As for my webcam I tried enabling video for linux under multimedia support and v4l usb drivers for webcams as per this article: http://blog.siphos.be/2010/08/hp-webcam-on-linux/ and I still don't have access to TV://.

Edit:: Fixed the webcam problem. After compiling in the drivers as per the link above I had to recompile mplayer with v4l support and had to change around the command as found on the wiki archives.

The new working command is

```

mplayer tv:// -tv -driver=v4l:device=/dev/video0

```

----------

